# Wedding guide submission.



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I offered to write a small segment for a regional wedding guide talking about what to think about before calling a caterer. I have a good idea of what to write but thought I would post this to hear from anyone out there who has something that I would'nt have run into. I figure since when I get catering calls for weddings, I spend the first 10 or so minutes asking basic questions so often that I can get these people thinking about what they want BEFORE thay call. Since we are the first alphabetical listing for catering in the phone book, I am usually the first caterer they call anyway. I have a whole page to fill up, including a small checklist. What would you say?


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Are you looking to do a generic "things to think about"?

Why don't you post your ideas (or pm) and we can get a good dialogue going. It would be helpful to others who are looking here too.

One thing I often find helpful is to ask what kind of foods they love and what kind of food do they hate.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I would ask them for their phone number, date of event, address, and then ask them if you could send them a nice brochure, or ask if they could come in and they could talk about it with you. 

Kuan


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

This wedding guide is a complimentary booklet with various services for people planning their own weddings. This year since they have several caterers advertising, they are expanding that segment and adding an informational page. This stuff is to be really basic. I am figuring that since I get to author a full page that it will effectively double my ad space for free, along with possibly help pre-screen the prospective clients BEFORE I send them a brochure. Build a little rapport before I spend any money on them. Like I mentioned in my earlier post that since I am the first caterer listed in the phone book, I spend time on the phone with these people already and can tell you that most don't have much of a clue of even what to ask for till they call around and get a little more educated. So I am hoping that I can get them at least thinking about what to ask me before the initial contact and maybe make that contact time more productive. I'm figuring 5-6 main points to consider before you call a caterer such as budget, theme, etc and a paragraph on what to look for in a caterer. I have till 1/27 to get it written and sent off.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

They do this in all the bridal magazines. They talk to a cater, cake decorator, florist, etc... and give a sumery of points the bride should think of as they hire these businesses. (My mind isn't on catering at this moment ) But if I was you, I'd pick up a bridal issue and use that as reference as I wrote my guide/points. It helps me clarify my thoughts.

Good Luck, it's nice to be featured as the "authority" it might have some perks down the road for your business.


----------

